# Very Helpful Websites



## psychotrshman (Jul 19, 2011)

While looking for information on various train topics, (I'm a Newb) I found these two websites that are full of great information on track dimensions, clearances, grades and curves. I hope they help others as much as they helped me. 

modeltrains.about.com/od/layoutconstruction/tp/track_grades.htm 

http://urbaneagle.com/data/RRstddims.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the info.

TJ


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Good links Psycho. Thanks. The 'urbaneagle' site's info is great, but I'm guessing it's based on current practices. Wish they would have said something about that. Practices change over the years. Still, a good 'one-stop shopping' kind of chart.


----------



## psychotrshman (Jul 19, 2011)

I found another one while scavaging the train yard of the internet. 

http://www.lancemindheim.com/track_laying.htm


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Another good how-to site. I'll be coming back to this one.


----------

